# quickies in frankfurt



## osterwolf (20. Mai 2007)

ein problem, dass ihr bestimmt alle kennt: ihr habt abends noch eine stunde zeit ein wenig zu biken und keine lust langweilig am main oder der nidda entlang zu radeln. - nein ihr braucht einen schönen trail, wo mans ein wenig krachen lassen kann. was macht ihr dann? wo gibts einen trail im frankfurter stadtgebiet?

bisher habe ich immer versucht noch zur hohemark zu kommen. aber viel aufwand für nur kurzes vergnügen. der erste interessante trail für mich (startpunkt bockenheim) wäre bei mammolshain, ist aber auch mind. 45 min einfacher weg entfernt.
gibts vielleicht im stadtwald einen trail? lohrberg?


----------



## Yossarian (21. Mai 2007)

Ihr Großstädter seid schon arme Schweine. Bei mir beginnen die Trails am Haus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osterwolf (21. Mai 2007)

dafür gibts bei mir ganz andere nützliche sachen vor der haustür...
ich kann mit dem rad zur arbeit fahren und dabei noch meine einkäufe erledigen...oder am main ein bierchen trinken.


----------



## scottiee (21. Mai 2007)

die einzige möglichkeit wäre imho im frankfurter, offenbächer stadtwald. ist allerdings platt wie ne flunder aber n paar lustige trails gibts dennoch vorallem richtung langener waldsee. im norden von ffm ist meines erachtens nich soviel ausser vielleich richtung bad vilbel.

gruss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2007)

Yepp - in Richtung Norden musst Du erstmal 30 - 40 Minuten biken, bevor Du im Taunus bist.


----------



## grecco86 (21. Mai 2007)

hi,
habe so ca. das gleiche problem! es ist auf die dauer langweilig immer die selben strecken zu fahren...oder die ganze zeit auf beton/asphalt zu heizen...

in den naechsten tage will ich mal in den stadtwald mit nem kollegen fahren um da mal zu gucken wies da ist...vielleicht koennte man sich ja zusammenschließen...ich wohne auch in frankfurt (praunheim) also nen katzensprung von bockenheim entfernt!


----------



## Dr. Faust (21. Mai 2007)

Vom Nordend aus verlasse ich ab etwa Kilometer 6 Asphalt. Eben hinterm Lohrberg in den Bad Vilbeler Wald.


----------



## bikebecker (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Ich komme aus Niederrad und könnte euch ein paar Touren im Stadtwald zeigen. Im südlichen Teil, Niederad bis Kelsterbach geht es auch ein bischen hoch + runter.Länge 1-3 h.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## grecco86 (21. Mai 2007)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich komme aus Niederrad und könnte euch ein paar Touren im Stadtwald zeigen. Im südlichen Teil, Niederad bis Kelsterbach geht es auch ein bischen hoch + runter.Länge 1-3 h.
> 
> Gruß bikebecker



also das ist doch mal ein angebot!  komme ich gerne drauf zurück 
wenn ich die tage mal wieder unterwegs sein sollte, dann melde ich mich...aber mein bike muss erstmal zur inspektion...habs so ca. 1,5monate und wird denk ich mal langsam zeit um mal drueberschauen zu lassen...


----------



## Milass (21. Mai 2007)

Es gibt schon ein paar nette, wenn auch kurze Singletrails im Norden von Frankfurt... Sind kurze Passagen aber besser als nichts.


----------



## BlackTrek (21. Mai 2007)

Im Osten: Berger Hang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osterwolf (22. Mai 2007)

hört sich gut an,sich im stadtwald mal umzuschaun...da würde ich mitkommen

langener waldsee ist zwar ein stückchen, aber da soll ein schöner trail sein. wäre auch einen ausflug wert...

ich melde mich mal nach dem schaffen


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

osterwolf schrieb:


> hört sich gut an,sich im stadtwald mal umzuschaun...da würde ich mitkommen
> 
> langener waldsee ist zwar ein stückchen, aber da soll ein schöner trail sein. wäre auch einen ausflug wert...
> 
> ich melde mich mal nach dem schaffen



Der schöne Trail am Langener Waldsee wird so langsam von Ginster und Diversem zugewuchert, da gibts aber trotzdem noch ein paar schöne Stellen die man fahren kann.


----------



## AbsentMinded (22. Mai 2007)

Vor allem wieder von den ?*&§§"*/?$& Brombeeren.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

AbsentMinded schrieb:


> Vor allem wieder von den ?*&§§"*/?$& Brombeeren.



Dann gibts auch die Pflichtkratzer umsonst, die man beim Biken zu bekommen hat


----------



## osterwolf (22. Mai 2007)

okay, also nehmen wir zwei buschmesser mit...vorne an den lenker montiert...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

Du wirst doch nicht auf die Kratzer verzichten wollen  


Ein Stück weiter  gibts noch nen Singletrail um den Walldorfer Badesee, abgesehen davon das nicht alle den Weg als Weg bezeichnen, für meine Plauscherkollegen ist der nämlich zu anspruchsvoll  liegen da jetzt die Nackten rum, auch Männer   Hoffentlich wirds bald Herbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osterwolf (23. Mai 2007)

ich war gestern abend noch ein wenig radeln. wie so oft an der nidda. aber diesmal bin ich mal in die kleinen wäldchen neben dem radweg reingefahren und habe tatsächlich einen kleinen trail gefunden. ein stückchen weiter gabs noch eine kleine abfahrt den damm runter und vor höchst noch ein paar treppen. war echt spassig. 
falls jemand von euch mal im stadtwald unterwegs ist und ein paar trails kennt, sagt mir einfach bescheid. ich komme gerne mit.


----------



## grecco86 (23. Mai 2007)

hi mein bike ist bis freitag in der inspektion! 
am freitag habe ich es wieder!
vielleicht kann man sich ueber die pfingsttage organisieren und zusammen suchen oder der gleichen 
hatte eh vor mal in den stadtwald zu fahren und mal zu gucken was da geht...


----------



## grecco86 (23. Mai 2007)

ach ja und letzens war ich im frankfurter biegwald in roedelheim unterwegs...da ist auch ganz lustig...bist halt mitten im wald...schade ist nur dass der wald nicht so wirklich groß ist und dementsprechend auch nicht viel zu bieten hat...


----------



## osterwolf (23. Mai 2007)

ok. ich habe gerade bikebecker eine pm geschickt. wenn er zeit hat, kann er uns vielleicht ein paar sachen zeigen. ich bin pfingsten in ffm und habe zeit.


----------



## grecco86 (23. Mai 2007)

ok cool!
ich frag auch nochmal n kollegen...der kommt bestimmt mit!
ueber die pfingsttage habe ich zwar kein studium, muss aber arbeiten...weiss aber ncoh net genau  an welchen tagen 
hoffentlich macht auch das wetter mit! soll ja glaub ich schlechter werden die tage...oder?


----------



## osterwolf (23. Mai 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> ach ja und letzens war ich im frankfurter biegwald in roedelheim unterwegs...da ist auch ganz lustig...bist halt mitten im wald...schade ist nur dass der wald nicht so wirklich groß ist und dementsprechend auch nicht viel zu bieten hat...



im biegwald war ich gestern auch. da hab ich einen kleinen trail gefunden. besser als nix. ich musste nur mal einer reiterin platz machen. diese reiterwege sind ein guter test für deine federung.


----------



## grecco86 (23. Mai 2007)

ich war wie gesagt vor paar tagen da...und zwar abends...so gegen 22uhr...war schon sehr dunkel...das licht an und ab gings...war sehr lustig nachts/abends durch den wald zu heizen 

pferde habe ich da net getroffen  net dass die mich platttreten


----------



## osterwolf (23. Mai 2007)

mit licht ist das bestimmt lustig. im dunkeln sind die trails sicher spannender als wie am tag. aber hauptsache ein bisschen wald und keine radtouristen auf dem niddaradweg, die dir das fortkommen behindern.


----------



## grecco86 (23. Mai 2007)

ja auf jeden fall!

ja an der nidda fahre ich eigentlich nie wirklich...ich finde das echt zu langweilig da...keine action und man wird noch behindert...tiiiiz die sollte man da verbieten 
ich fahr dann doch lieber aufm asphalt sprich auf der straße (city etc.) finde ich dann doch spannender als niddaweg 

aber mal schaun was der stadtwald, loehrberg, taunus etc. so zu bieten hat


----------



## osterwolf (23. Mai 2007)

wenn du zeit hast ist der taunus natürlich super. keine frage. du kannst auch von hier aus losfahren und komplett auf rad- und waldwegen bis auf den feldberg fahren. ist ein super training. im taunus ein paar trails absurfen und dann wieder zurückurbeln. da kommen einige kilometer und höhenmeter zusammen. aber 3 stunden musst du schon einrechnen. also nix für nach der arbeit. aber du bist ja student. da hat man zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grecco86 (23. Mai 2007)

hab mein bike erst seit knapp 2monaten, fahre also dementsprechend noch nciht wirklich lange ...kam halt noch nicht dazu in richtung taunus zu fahren etc...muss dafuer glaube ich noch n bisi kondition aufbauen
hab mir sogar ueberlegt ob man sich nicht so ne karte kauft in der alle fahrradwege eingezeichnet sind....taugt so ein ding ueberhaupt? was kostet sowas? weisst du das?

irgendwie sagt, dass jeder ueber die studenten....komisch dass ich davon nichts mitbekomme bzw. merke


----------



## osterwolf (23. Mai 2007)

taunus-karte kann ich dir sehr empfehlen. ich hab die taunus-karten von kompass 1:50000. da sind alle wander- und radwege drin. kriegste bei hugendubel. wohne auch erst seit 3 jahren in ffm und kenne mich mittlerweile ganz gut aus. aber für gute trails musst du lange suchen. da ist es gut ein paar locals zu fragen. auch hier im forum kannst du dir einige infos holen.
vom bienwald bist du in ca 90-120 min am fuchstanz. dann noch 20 min zum feldberg. ist aber schon anstrengend. aber wenn du das regelmäßig fährst, kannst du auch in den alpen mithalten.


----------



## grecco86 (23. Mai 2007)

cool! danke fuer den tipp!
vielleicht gehe ich morgen nach der fh direkt mal in die stadt und schau mal nach ner karte! danke!

ja ich denk auch um so oefter man faehrt desto besser wird die kondition und technik etc.
uebung macht halt den meister


----------



## osterwolf (23. Mai 2007)

si isses. also bis die tage. muss ins bett


----------



## arkonis (23. Mai 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> cool! danke fuer den tipp!
> vielleicht gehe ich morgen nach der fh direkt mal in die stadt und schau mal nach ner karte! danke!
> 
> ja ich denk auch um so oefter man faehrt desto besser wird die kondition und technik etc.
> uebung macht halt den meister



kannst du auch mit dem PC umgehen? es gibt Topo Karten für den PC, sind umfangreicher und besser zu handhaben.


----------



## grecco86 (24. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> kannst du auch mit dem PC umgehen? es gibt Topo Karten für den PC, sind umfangreicher und besser zu handhaben.



klar! bin informatik-student  das sollte schon gehen 
cool! haste mal n paar links oder so? das waere nett!


----------



## Dr. Faust (24. Mai 2007)

Mit Links ist es wohl eher dünn.
Unter www.mtb-rhein-main.de sind ein paar Touren, aber nicht geeignet als "quickies in frankfurt". Es gibt eine sehr gute Software von Magic Maps (Hessen 3D), die macht aber eigentlich nur in Verbindung mit einem GPS Gerät wirklich Sinn. OK, Du kannst Dir Touren von anderen anschauen, aber die musst Du erst Mal bekommen. 
Um eine eigene Papierkarte kommst Du wohl nicht rum. Ich benutze die "Topographische Sonderkarten Hessen- Hochtaunus", kostet 7 .
Am besten ist es wohl echt, sich einfach mit Leuten aus dem Forum zum fahren zu verabreden.
Übers Wochenende wäre ich eventuell bei einer Stadtwaldrunde dabei, kenne mich da aber nicht aus. Dafür könnte ich Euch mal den Vilbeler Wald zeigen (generell Frankfurt in Richtung Osten).


----------



## bikebecker (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Bei mir ist noch nicht sicher ob ich am Wochenende in FFM bin,
kann aber für morgen Fr. ab 15,30  oder 16,30  ein Tour anbieten.
Aus welchen Stadtteilen komt ihr, Treffpunkt?

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## arkonis (24. Mai 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> klar! bin informatik-student  das sollte schon gehen
> cool! haste mal n paar links oder so? das waere nett!




wie gesagt Magicmap kaufen oder mal mitbringen lassen oder so. Wenn du einen Farbdrucker hast sicher keine schlechte wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grecco86 (24. Mai 2007)

@dr. faust
coole sache (www.mtb-rhein-main.de)
also ich glaube mit einer karte in papierform kann man nicht wirklich viel falsch machen! vorallem kostet ja son ding net wirklich viel! und kann man ueberall mitnehmen so...

ich glaube das gesamtpaket rundet dann alles ab! wenn man n bisi hier rumfragt im forum, internet (eventuell diese software da) und papierkarte...findet man schon gute strecken im raum ffm und umgebung und natuerlich auch anderswo 

ja es muessen ja net nur quickies sein...ich bin ja erst blutiger anfaenger was touren etc. betrifft...also bin ich dankbar ueber jede hilfe diesbezueglich 

@bikebecker!
ich weiss immer noch net wann ich genau arbeiten muss  vielleicht morgen vielleicht auch net...wenn ja faellts aus mit dem biken morgen...
sobald ichs weiss, sage ich bescheid hier im thread!
ich selbst wohne in frankfurt - praunheim...n kollege mit dem ich immer biken gehe wohnt in bad soden, aber ist ohne probleme in so 45min. mit dem bike in roedelheim!
treffpunkt waere vielleicht stadt ganz gut...das kennt jeder oder? von da aus am mainufer richtung schwanheim und dann in den stadtwald...oder mache ich da was falsch?

@arkonis
kaufen? nene so wichtig ist das mir jez auch net, auch wenn das mit farbdrucker kein problem ist (auf arbeit farblaser )
danke trotzdem!

kenn mich selbst net im stadtwald aus...bin wie gesagt noch n newby 

danke erstmal an alle fuer die coolen tipps!


----------



## osterwolf (24. Mai 2007)

kann freitag leider auch nicht.
entweder am langen wochenende oder mal wann anders.

mit den digitalen karten ist immer so ne sache...das laptop passt einfach schlecht in die trikottasche...;-))


----------



## grecco86 (24. Mai 2007)

ich hoff mal, dass sich zeit finden lässt, sodass wir n paar leute sind und durch die gegend biken können!

man kann ja die karten immer noch ausdrucken (lassen)


----------



## arkonis (24. Mai 2007)

wenn du nen studi bist hast auch die möglichkeit *wenn es denn eine Sportgruppe MTB gibt* das bei euch an der uni/fh zu organisieren.


----------



## grecco86 (24. Mai 2007)

keine schlechte idee! mal schaun was da so geht 

die sache ist halt die, dass ich keine lust habe mich irgendwo zu verpflichten...sprich ich mir meine zeit schon gerne selbst einteilen will, da ich oefter mal keine zeit habe wegen studium/arbeit...

aber trotzdem...ich check das mal ab bei uns an der fh und und meld mich hier nochmal diesbezüglich!


----------



## grecco86 (24. Mai 2007)

so...hab gerade auf der fh-frankfurt seite geschaut...sowas gibt es leider net...
hab aber auch gleich mal ne mail an die leute geschrieben, die das organisieren ob man da was auf die beine stellen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grecco86 (25. Mai 2007)

hi leute, also heute muss ich net arbeiten...
ich geh gleich mein bike abholen von der inspek.
schau nachher nochmal vorbei vielleicht findet sich ja jmd. zum mitfahren


----------



## grecco86 (25. Mai 2007)

hi leute,
ich glaub das wird nix von meiner seite aus in den naechsten tagen...leider
komm gerade aus dem krankenhaus
bin heute mit dem bike gefallen aber nix schlimmes...am linken knie ne prellung und an der rechten wade ne wunde (kettenblatt hat sich da reingefressen)
also bin erstmal bis auf weiteres out  will erstmal nix belasten...muss ja net gleich sein 
außerdem hat mein bike auch wsa abbekommen...irgendwie ist an der rechten bremse dieser kleine silberne stift raus...also die bremse zieht nicht mehr, da wahrschienlich keine spannung mehr da ist...ka  hab eh keine ahnung von biketechnik ma schaun aber ob ich das trotzdem selbst hinbekomme 

also bis die tage leute!


----------



## bikebecker (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Gute besserung von mir.

An alle anderen am So. eine Tour so ab 10 Uhr? Treffpunkt am Main oder           S Bahnhof Niederad?

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Mai 2007)

einen gesegneten pfingstsonnentag,
auch ich suche anschluss um den einen od. anderen quickie nicht allein fahren zu müssen. 
meine stadtnahe empfehlung wäre, wie bereits genannt, der vilbeler stadtwald. dort gehts recht trailig zu und je später der abend, desto seltener die wandersleut... nachts ist es herrlich, ein abschliessender lohrberg-bigcitylights-blick rundet solche unternehmungen prima ab u. versöhnt mit weniger erfreulichen grosstadtlebensumständen.
für terminabsprachen bin ich offen und freue mich darauf ein paar frankfurter forumsmitglieder kennenzulernen.

grüsse, d.


----------



## osterwolf (27. Mai 2007)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Gute besserung von mir.
> 
> ...



oh mist. habe gestern nicht ins netz geschaut...jetz regnets auch noch kräftig.
da müssen wir die aktion nochmal verschieben. aber schön dass es doch eine interessenten für frankfurter quickies gibt...bad vilbeler wald hört sich auch interssant an.


----------



## grecco86 (27. Mai 2007)

ich glaub auch wenn heute welche zeit gehabt oder lust haetten...waere das nicht wirklich was geworden wegen dem wetter leider...also ich persoenlich fahre ja net so gern im regen


----------



## Dr. Faust (27. Mai 2007)

Wie siehts denn morgen mit einer Runde Richtung Bad Vilbel aus? Wenn einer eine Zeit vorschlägt könnten wir uns an der FH oder am Lohrberg treffen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Mai 2007)

guten abend.
in der annahme, dass tagsüber feiertagsbegründet mit einer anhäufung von spaziergängern in besagten waldabschnitt zu rechnen ist, schlage ich vor den quickie auf die lichten spätnachmittags- bzw. abendstunden zu legen.
völlige dunkelheit wäre mir persönlich jedoch noch lieber...
nun muss sich nur noch ein tüchtiger finden, der treffpunkt u. -zeit bestimmt.
ein schönes restpfingsten wünscht d.


----------



## Dr. Faust (27. Mai 2007)

Da es im Vilbeler Wald ordentlich viel Getier gibt, das auch ein Recht auf einen Feierabend hat, bin ich nicht so geneigt, da außerhalb der Winterzeit mit meiner Flutlichtanlage Rehkitze durch den Wald zu scheuchen. 
Die Joggerdichte ist meiner Erfahrung nach im Vilbeler Wald aber wirklich zu bestimmten Zeiten kritisch, vor allem die I-pod-jogger, die auch kein Klingeln, Betteln, Rufen wahrnehmen und dann erschreckt tun.
Treffpunkt 18.00 Uhr an der FH, Nibelungenplatz/ 18.15 Uhr Parkplatz Lohrberg?


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Mai 2007)

weshalb scheuchst du die bambies lieber im winter durch den wald? ist dies etwa hubertusliker als imfrühjahr?
ja, gut... ich bin um 18.00 am fh eingang (gegenüber vom bcn). bin wohl mit nem schwarzen fahrrad und dunklen klamotten unterwegs.
bis morgen, d.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (27. Mai 2007)

Im Winter sind sie langsamer, weil ausgezehrter, da erwisch ich sie eher! Na, da lässt sich die Dunkelheit halt schlecht umgehen...
Schwarz heißt Ransom, oder?
Ich mach auch mal einen Eintrag ins Last Minute Biking.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4594


----------



## fuchs59 (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte eigendlich mitfahren, da es aber heute den ganzen Tag
geregnet hat lasse ich es doch lieber.

Eventuell beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei.


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Mai 2007)

tja, dann werde ich auch mal den schwanz einziehen. das ist mir momentan viel zu feucht dadraussen. und 13 grad lufttemp. in sachsenhausen- bbrrrh...


----------



## flying-nik (28. Mai 2007)

mich ziehts über die nördlichen Stadtteile - Vom Frankfurter Berg über Berkersheim, Harheim dann Massenheim und durch n Vilbeler Stadtwald zurrück.
Hab ich Streuobstwiesen, Schafweiden, Wald und Höhenmeter . . . naja passt zumindest so für ne abendrunde


----------



## fuchs59 (28. Mai 2007)

@flying-nik
So ähnlich fahre ich auch immer meine Runde!

Preungesheim, Berkersheim, Bad Vilbel, Dottenfelder Hof, Vilbeler Stadtwald,
Bergen, Lohrberg und Heiligenstock.


----------



## grecco86 (29. Mai 2007)

also sobald ich wieder fit bin...hoffe das wird so ende der woche sein...bin ich dabei falls was organisiert/angeboten wird 
bis dahin...allen eine angenehme woche noch!


----------



## bikebecker (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo

Am Di. 5.6.07 eine Tour? 
So ab 16. oder 17. Uhr, Treffpunkt SBahnhof Niederrad oder Mainufer?

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## grecco86 (3. Juni 2007)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Am Di. 5.6.07 eine Tour?
> So ab 16. oder 17. Uhr, Treffpunkt SBahnhof Niederrad oder Mainufer?
> ...



salut!
leider muss ich wiedermal passen
1. ist mein bike noch in der reparatur (vom sturz) und 
2. muss ich leider arbeiten! aber hoffe doch, dass ich irgendwann mal zeit haben werde


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Juni 2007)

guten tag.

hat jemand der herrschaften heute abend ein lüstchen?
vilbeler stadtwald od. meinetwegen auch feldberg bzw. altkönig?
bin jedoch auch für alternativangebote zu begeistern...

schöne grüssse, d.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Juni 2007)

es ist nie zu spät!


----------



## grecco86 (5. Juni 2007)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> es ist nie zu spät!



ich wuerde ja mitkommen...muss aber leider arbeiten 
sorry


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Juni 2007)

@grecco
dies ist zwar keine entschuldigung, doch wenigstens eine nachvollziehbare ausrede! akzeptiert!


----------



## grecco86 (5. Juni 2007)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @grecco
> dies ist zwar keine entschuldigung, doch wenigstens eine nachvollziehbare ausrede! akzeptiert!



LOL 
ja so kann man das natuerlich auch nennen
und hat sich immer noch keiner gemeldet?


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Juni 2007)

nein!
bis acht warte ich noch ab, dann werde ich den countdown einleiten.
selbst dran schuld, das ignorante pack...
den fleissigen bruttosozialproduktmehrern wünsche ich eine angenehme knechtschaft- guten abend.


----------



## grecco86 (5. Juni 2007)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> nein!
> bis acht warte ich noch ab, dann werde ich den countdown einleiten.
> selbst dran schuld, das ignorante pack...
> den fleissigen bruttosozialproduktmehrern wünsche ich eine angenehme knechtschaft- guten abend.



mhh...woran das wohl liegt, dass sich da keiner meldet....komisch 
also dir dann viel spass und auch noch n schoenen abend beim biken ... ALLEINE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Juni 2007)

vielen dank. jeder sollte sich natürlich nicht mit jedem einlassen. frohe verrichtung noch...


----------



## CoAXx (5. Juni 2007)

lol was geht denn hier ab  Hehe alleine ist doch eh am schönsten ;-) Naja hätt ichs früher gelsen, wär ich mitgefahren. Die Runde unten hörtsich gut an, zumal ich an der Warte starten würde  Würde  passen, also immer schön posten, wenn sowas wieder startet, dann check ich mal, ob ich in der Nähe bin (dahaaam)



fuchs59 schrieb:


> @flying-nik
> Preungesheim, Berkersheim, Bad Vilbel, Dottenfelder Hof, Vilbeler Stadtwald,
> Bergen, Lohrberg und Heiligenstock.


----------



## Milass (5. Juni 2007)

CoAXx schrieb:


> lol was geht denn hier ab  Hehe alleine ist doch eh am schönsten ;-) Naja hätt ichs früher gelsen, wär ich mitgefahren. Die Runde unten hörtsich gut an, zumal ich an der Warte starten würde  Würde  passen, also immer schön posten, wenn sowas wieder startet, dann check ich mal, ob ich in der Nähe bin (dahaaam)



Es lebt


----------



## CoAXx (5. Juni 2007)

was?


----------



## Milass (5. Juni 2007)

CoAXx schrieb:


> was?



du!

Villeicht errinerst du dich noch an unsere spontane zufällige Begegnung vor'm Fuchstanz...müsste so im April gewesen sein


----------



## CoAXx (5. Juni 2007)

ja sicherlich! Hehe wie ich sehe hast du ein Renntreff angeleiert an der Hohemark. Meine Kondition ist noch unverändert, wenigstens hab ichs vorgestern mal joggend auf den Altkönig geschafft. Sonst bleibt mir nur das HT der Freundin.

Mein Bike ist moemtan lahm: wartet auf einen neuen Steuersatz. Als ich vor wenigen Tagen Nachts um halb 4 beim Kumpel raus bin, mit Hund und Bike, bin ich fast links umgefallen. Es war dunkel und ich dachte mir - shit biste so dicht, dass du nix mehr raffst?! Ok wieder aufgestiegen und nach 20m erneut. Leichte Linkslenkung versucht, aber nix ging. Lenkung war völlig starr, nur nach rechts ging. Nächtliche Werkstattaktion an der Bushaltestelle hat nix gebracht. Eine Lagerkugel hatte sich im Steuerrohr eingeklemmt. 

Musste 5km laufen - links den Hund an der Leine, rechts ein nicht lenkfähiges Bike und unter den Füssen Cleats, wenigstens war ich schön breit


----------



## Milass (5. Juni 2007)

Hi,

naja Renntreff, ist halt nur ein bisschen schneller als AWB/Plauscher und co. wobei wir letztes mal auch mit den Plauschern zusammen gefahren sind.

Nach was für einem Steuersatz hältst du denn Ausschau?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## CoAXx (6. Juni 2007)

ah schön offtopic hier ;-) ich hab schon einen semi-integrierten bestellt. Sollte morgen kommen... Cane Creek ZS22


----------



## bikerin71 (8. Juni 2007)

Du hast recht, sie sind arme Schweine. Alles andere ist doch zweitranigig. . Geht auch, ganz klar, drei Kästen Wasser mit dem Bike, eine Palette Milch und das ganze Obst und Gemüse, Fisch, Fleisch und Süskram. Einkäufe erledigen ... ind der Zeit, wenn Du zig mal zum supermarkt radlst, kannst Du auch ´ne gescheite Tour machen. Du kannst froh sein, dass viele Märkte bis 22 Uhr aufhaben, sonst müßtest Du das fünf mal in der Woche machen. Was für eine Zeitverschwendung. Und in der vermieften Stadt wohnen ... ganz toll. MICH kann keiner damit begeistern ...

Bierchen gibt es übrigens auch ausserhalb der Großstadt. Kannste glauben


----------



## osterwolf (27. Juni 2007)

bikerin71 schrieb:


> Du hast recht, sie sind arme Schweine. Alles andere ist doch zweitranigig. . Geht auch, ganz klar, drei Kästen Wasser mit dem Bike, eine Palette Milch und das ganze Obst und Gemüse, Fisch, Fleisch und Süskram. Einkäufe erledigen ... ind der Zeit, wenn Du zig mal zum supermarkt radlst, kannst Du auch ´ne gescheite Tour machen. Du kannst froh sein, dass viele Märkte bis 22 Uhr aufhaben, sonst müßtest Du das fünf mal in der Woche machen. Was für eine Zeitverschwendung. Und in der vermieften Stadt wohnen ... ganz toll. MICH kann keiner damit begeistern ...
> 
> Bierchen gibt es übrigens auch ausserhalb der Großstadt. Kannste glauben



ich bin mir nicht sicher , was du mir genau sagen willst. aber scheinbar willst du mir die vorzüge des landlebens preisen. 
in diesem fall bin ich ganz bei dir. ich würde auch lieber auf dem land leben. aber leider gibts in meinem metier die jobs meist in der stadt. also nehme ich mir dort eine kleine bude und kann dann zum job radeln. besser als morgens mit dem auto im stau zu stehen.

auf jeden fall fand ichs lustig, dass selbst im nidda-park am einzigen hügel einige mtb´ler schanzen gebuddelt haben, um ihrem hobby nachzugehen.
wo ein wille ist, findet sich auch ein trail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuchs59 (27. Juni 2007)

Oh, der Thread lebt ja noch!  

Da das Wetter zur Zeit ja so schlecht ist, habe ich nicht gepostet.

Aber eventuell klappt es ja noch mit einem "quickie" vom Frankfurter
Norden aus, zu starten.

Frage: "Wer ist dabei!"


----------



## osterwolf (12. Juli 2007)

scheinbar lebt der thread nicht mehr...

is eh gerade mist-wetter...


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. Juli 2007)

ja, meinereiner ist erkältet wie im tiefsten schmuddelherbst...


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Juli 2007)

hallöle, liebe mitfrankfurter, 
die infektion ist besiegt und nach meinem gestrigen alleingang zum altkönig 
um mitternacht und zu neumond  , werde ich heute einen weiteren nachtausflug unternehmen, denn die momentane tageshitze lädt ja wohl niemanden wirklich zum radeln ein. als ich gestern gegen 22:00 aus der u3 stieg wehte mir schon ein erfrischendes lüftchen entgegen und ich würde die aktion heute gerne nochmal in begleitung wiederholen. alternativen gegenüber bin ich jedoch ebenfalls aufgeschlossen  .
einen schönen sonntag, d.


----------



## Johnny-Ass (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

als Neu-Frankfurter bin ich ebenfalls auf der Suche nach Trails um FFM.
Wenn ihr ne Tour macht und mich mitnehmt wär ich dankbar. Wohne in Fechenheim.

Gruß

Tobi


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (31. Juli 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Vom Nordend aus verlasse ich ab etwa Kilometer 6 Asphalt. Eben hinterm Lohrberg in den Bad Vilbeler Wald.



jo der meinung bin ich auch ich komme zwar net aus Frankfurt aber nen Kumpel von mir der sagte wenn du mal nach de Arbeit nen bissi fahren willst fahr richtung Lohberg   aber ich bevorzuge doch dann den Winterstein  (Haustürtrial)


----------



## grecco86 (31. Juli 2007)

Johnny-Ass schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> als Neu-Frankfurter bin ich ebenfalls auf der Suche nach Trails um FFM.
> Wenn ihr ne Tour macht und mich mitnehmt wär ich dankbar. Wohne in Fechenheim.
> ...



hi tobi,

- viele biker empfehlen den stadtwald.(war als frankfurter aber noch nie da biken muss mal dahin)
- weiterhin kann ich dir den feldberg empfehlen...am besten mit der bahn hoch und da das gelaende dort unsicher machen...
- weiterhin, wenn du nur ne chillige tour machen willst...einfach am main oder an der nidda entlang fahren
- oder wie der redner schon zuvor gesagt hatte, lohrberg


----------



## Johnny-Ass (31. Juli 2007)

Hi!

Danke für die Tipps! Muß ich mal testen.
Ich war jetzt mal im Bad Vilbeler Stadtwald, der is eigentlich für ne Feierabendrunde perfekt! Nette Trails und ein paar Höhenmeter.

Gruß

Tobi


----------



## grecco86 (31. Juli 2007)

Johnny-Ass schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Danke für die Tipps! Muß ich mal testen.
> Ich war jetzt mal im Bad Vilbeler Stadtwald, der is eigentlich für ne Feierabendrunde perfekt! Nette Trails und ein paar Höhenmeter.
> ...


kein thema 
dann hast du schon mehr gesehn als ich in meinen 21jahren in frankfurt  hahahaha....muss ich mir vielleicht auch mal zu gemuete fuehren den bad vilbeler stadtwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

